# Cat-fishing Apalachicola River



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We fished the Apalachicola River for 19 hours yesterday landing some really good fish. We enjoy it every-time we go over there. It's such a healthy fishery.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn Glen. Might have to get me a Florida license. Nice cats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

19 hours ! Now that's dedicated catfishing. Nice fish.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

That's my home fishing waters, it is an awesome fishery but if you keep any be sure to trim the fat and bloodline or they taste like mud.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

looks like a big river, i'd be lost


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some dandies! How far upriver were you from Appalach, roughly?
And what was the bait of choice, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos and that's a dandy gar too


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice. I don't have anymore 19hr fishing days in me.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Me neither....it would be a challenge to do even 9 hours.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Was a Blast! Looking forward to going back very soon.


----------



## captnroger (Jun 27, 2013)

can't believe you man-handled that gar. Bet the stink is still on your hands lol.


----------

